# Action pics from yesterdays storm



## lazyike

The Boss getting it done...


----------



## lazyike

Loader also likes snow


----------



## GMCHD plower

Nice pic's!! What are you plowing? A road, parking lot, etc?


----------



## paponte

That first pic looks awesome! Should send it to BOSS for advertising.


----------



## qualitylawn

nice pics!!


----------



## lazyike

I got a call from a lady whose husband is in Afghanistan and she said the person that use to do it quit showing up about 2 weeks ago. We have had wind and snow in the past two weeks, her driveway is over 3/4 miles long and she was snowed in for 2 days. The skid was there for about 3 hrs. pushing snow way back so it would not drift back in, and the truck did clean up. Price???? No charge. THANK YOU to our service men and women Past, Present, and Future. :salute:


----------



## cfresque

That's awesome supporting our troops like that. Keep up the good work ussmileyflag


----------



## wellnermp

lazyike;1226171 said:


> I got a call from a lady whose husband is in Afghanistan and she said the person that use to do it quit showing up about 2 weeks ago. We have had wind and snow in the past two weeks, her driveway is over 3/4 miles long and she was snowed in for 2 days. The skid was there for about 3 hrs. pushing snow way back so it would not drift back in, and the truck did clean up. Price???? No charge. THANK YOU to our service men and women Past, Present, and Future. :salute:


Good man! Nice pics too.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Ya have enough lights on the Cat?


----------



## tls22

wow you should frame that first pic....or be on the cover of boss mag


----------



## Omran

very very Coooooooool.


----------



## Camden

Where in MN are you located? I'm also in the central part of the state.


----------



## lazyike

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1226214 said:


> Ya have enough lights on the Cat?


Yea I like to see at night there are 8 total flood lights on it plus the strobe lights.


----------



## lazyike

More pics of good times and bad times.


----------



## tkahike

lazyike;1226171 said:


> I got a call from a lady whose husband is in Afghanistan and she said the person that use to do it quit showing up about 2 weeks ago. We have had wind and snow in the past two weeks, her driveway is over 3/4 miles long and she was snowed in for 2 days. The skid was there for about 3 hrs. pushing snow way back so it would not drift back in, and the truck did clean up. *Price???? No charge. THANK YOU to our service men and women Past, Present, and Future. :salute:*


Thank you.


----------



## slongfellowii

lazyike;1226171 said:


> I got a call from a lady whose husband is in Afghanistan and she said the person that use to do it quit showing up about 2 weeks ago. We have had wind and snow in the past two weeks, her driveway is over 3/4 miles long and she was snowed in for 2 days. The skid was there for about 3 hrs. pushing snow way back so it would not drift back in, and the truck did clean up. Price???? No charge. THANK YOU to our service men and women Past, Present, and Future. :salute:


Thumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## John Mac

Lazy, you are not! ussmileyflag

Thank you for helping out the lady with husband in Afghanistan. That was very commendable.

I see that your Bass plow had breakage at the lift cylinder. I had the very same issue with mine and welding in a square piece of stock and made new ears to hold the cylinder. 

You will soon see that the "a" frame and the center pin wears out if you have any big hours on that plow. I have replaced both. 

This year I rebuilt the "a" frame and welded in gussets again. Looks like your plow is doing what it was intended for. 
Thumbs Up


----------



## ddb maine

Boss actually sponsors a program called snowcare for troops. Project Evergreen runs it. If there are others in need in your area (military families) they will put them in touch with you. Its a volunteer basis. Just a bigger way to get the word out there and to thank those who have made photos like that first one possible.

Was photo 5 taken after photo1? Rock on!


----------



## lazyike

ddb maine;1226687 said:


> .
> 
> Was photo 5 taken after photo1? Rock on!


No I broke the plow the day before, it is a super duty 8" with boss wings, that one is in my shop now getting 2" hard-ox tube to replace that hollow tube and I am making bushings for the center section and A frame.
The plow in the pic 1 is my boss v plow 1 truck two plows. Just in case this happens.

Thanks for the comments guys, I like that 1st pic also.


----------



## Lux Lawn

The first photo is just a great action shot.

Great advertising picture, could not have asked for a better pic. Snow flying everywhere the look and feel of winter and the Boss logo sticking out.


----------



## Snowzilla

Was it incredibly windy or is just speed causing the snow wash in the top photo? Maybe a combination of. How fast were you traveling? Very cool pic.


----------



## deere615

That truck picture is amazing I would deffinetly send it to boss with a little story behind it since like someone said they sponser snowcare for troops. I bet your pic and compny name could get on their site!


----------



## lazyike

You guys talked me into it. I entered that pic. on the boss facebook page. They happen to have a photo contest going on, the person with the most "likes" gets a Boss gift pack.

I was going about 20-25 mph and I was throwing it into a light wind, but it was -5 outside and the snow was powder.


----------



## fercho1

lazyike;1226023 said:


> The Boss getting it done...


Nice Shot!


----------



## Pushinsnow01

Awesome pics! As suggested by many so far, send that off to BOSS! Cheers to supporting your countries troops!


----------



## haf728

After reading this i jumped over to Boss facebook. they announced that you won few hours ago.Congrats


----------



## lazyike

I did. They contacted me earlier so they could send me my "gift pack"

Just want to say thanks everybody, I will have to have my camera with all the time now.xysport


----------



## plowking35

Ironicly Boss sponsors snow care for troops. We signed up


----------



## scag413

Thank you for supporting our troops! May God richly bless you because of your generosity!


----------



## GMCHD plower

lazyike;1236728 said:


> I did. They contacted me earlier so they could send me my "gift pack"
> 
> Just want to say thanks everybody, I will have to have my camera with all the time now.xysport


Congrads! Any idea whats in the gift pack?


----------



## fercho1

lazyike;1226301 said:


> More pics of good times and bad times.


OOPS! thats what straps are for!


----------



## SnowMT

lazyike;1226171 said:


> I got a call from a lady whose husband is in Afghanistan and she said the person that use to do it quit showing up about 2 weeks ago. We have had wind and snow in the past two weeks, her driveway is over 3/4 miles long and she was snowed in for 2 days. The skid was there for about 3 hrs. pushing snow way back so it would not drift back in, and the truck did clean up. Price???? No charge. THANK YOU to our service men and women Past, Present, and Future. :salute:


AWESOME! ussmileyflag ussmileyflag ussmileyflag


----------



## deere615

Congrats Man!!


----------



## linycctitan

:salute: Thank you for helping to support those that support us! ussmileyflag

Also, congrats on winning the pic contest! You deserve it!


----------



## jjklongisland

Great photo and super commendable actions... God Bless America!


----------



## albhb3

since I voted do I get part of that


----------



## lazyike

albhb3;1250200 said:


> since I voted do I get part of that


LOL I was going to giveit to my kids but I guess its only fair, Ill give you the Boss bubble rap to pop.


----------

